# Estação Meteorológica de Bragança (IM) [18/01/2009]



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

Aproveito a criação do tópico da Estação Meteorológica de Aveiro para criar também este, que ficou no esquecimento.
Todavia, quando estava em frente à estação fiquei sem bateria e só consegui tirar 2 fotografias até a bateria terminar.
Ainda assim, vêem-se mais alguns sensores na primeira fotografia, pois o panorama favorece essa visualização.
Queria pedir principalmente ao Gil e ao André que completassem este tópico com as suas fotografias, - tiraram bastantes - pois este tópico ficará extremamente incompleto se ficar só com as minhas.
Devo ainda dizer que esta foi a estação mais completa e bem cuidada que já vi de toda a rede do IM e também a nível da variedade e quantidade de sensores para os mais diversos fins.



Destaque para o radiation shield, sensor/detector de chuva, instrumentos de medição da evapotranspiração, sensor de medição dos níveis de ozono/qualidade do ar e ainda o Abrigo de Stevenson, mais à direita - que se encontrava em excelentes condições.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 20:38)

Já agora, aqui vai a minha contribuição (é pouco, mas vá lá)


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 09:10)

Em que zona de Bragança se encontra instalada esta estação?


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2009 às 09:50)

Parece sem dúvida ser uma estação completa e bem cuidada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

Veterano disse:


> Em que zona de Bragança se encontra instalada esta estação?



Bem perto do castelo, no cimo de uma encosta.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 10:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bem perto do castelo, no cimo de uma encosta.



E no cimo da serra de Nogueira, não existe nada parecido?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 13:45)

Veterano disse:


> E no cimo da serra de Nogueira, não existe nada parecido?



No dia anterior também andámos por lá e, que eu me lembre, não encontrámos nada, mas talvez os membros de Bragança saibam isso melhor.


----------



## Z13 (6 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Veterano disse:


> E no cimo da serra de Nogueira, não existe nada parecido?



Não...

Mas em Montezinho, na Lama Grande acima dos 1300mts de altitude, existe uma estação metereológica propiedade do IPB.


É uma pena não termos acesso aos dados




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (6 Mar 2009 às 14:27)

Vou tentar ser mais explicito, com a ajuda do google earth!

A estação fica junto à casa do Parque Natural Montezinho, na Lama Grande, a 1380 mts de altitude.







http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=41.981394,-6.796079&spn=0.001862,0.004828&t=h&z=18





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 14:31)

Z13 disse:


> Vou tentar ser mais explicito, com a ajuda do google earth!
> 
> A estação fica junto à casa do Parque Natural Montezinho, na Lama Grande, a 1380 mts de altitude.
> 
> ...



Obrigado Z13, estou a ver que os acessos são fracos. Não percebo porque não colocam uma estação no cimo da serra de Nogueira, com estrada alcatroada até ao local!


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2009 às 15:19)

Boa reportagem 



Veterano disse:


> Obrigado Z13, estou a ver que os acessos são fracos. Não percebo porque não colocam uma estação no cimo da serra de Nogueira, com estrada alcatroada até ao local!



Pelo contrário, acho que é muito bom haver algumas estações o mais isoladas possível, longe do homem e do alcatrão.

Já agora, sendo que esta estação faz parte das estações nacionais que contribuem para o GISS e respectivo cálculo da temperatura global, alguém sabe porque é que há 2 series de dados diferentes, entre 1961 e 1981 (Est ID 636085750000), depois não há dados durante 10 anos, seguindo-se outra série entre 1992 e a actualidade (Est ID 636085750002).

A estação terá mudado de local ou terá sido implementado novo equipamento ?


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 15:50)

Vince disse:


> Boa reportagem
> 
> Pelo contrário, acho que é muito bom haver algumas estações o mais isoladas possível, longe do homem e do alcatrão.



Não sei se conheces a região, Vince, mas a serra de Nogueira não deixa de ser isolada. A meu ver, os acessos em melhores condições, principalmente no Inverno, podem facilitar alguma intervenção de técnicos, doutra forma as estações podem ficar inacessíveis por longas temporadas. Esta questão da falta de dados durante 10 anos pode estar relacionada com a degradação da estação, precisamente por falta de manutenção.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2009 às 16:07)

Existem várias normais para Bragança, mas a localização não parece ser a mesma para todas elas.

Na normal de 1931-1960 a estação apresenta como localização geográfica:

Latitude: 41º 49' N

Longitude: 6º 46' W

Altitude: 720 m

Nas normais mais recentes a estação apresenta como localização geográfica:

Latitude: 41º 48' N

Longitude: 6º 44' W

Altitude: 692 m

Deve ter havido certamente uma alteração na localização da estação, mas não sei se é por isso que aparece essa descontinuidade no gráfico.


----------



## Fil (7 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

De 1931 até meados dos anos 40 a estação esteve num antigo quartel militar situado onde existe hoje a CM e os terrenos em volta. Pela altitude a estação poderia estar onde é actualmente o campo do trinta.

A actual estação é de facto muito completa e bem cuidada, só é pena estar no local onde está...


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Devo ainda dizer que esta foi a estação mais completa e bem cuidada que já vi de toda a rede do IM e também a nível da variedade e quantidade de sensores para os mais diversos fins.



Subscrevo!
Aliás, só o edifício do IM junto à estação, que já tínhamos referido no tópico de fotografias de Bragança, dá logo uma imponência diferente à estação.







Mais algumas fotografias da estação:


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Algumas fotos de uma visita de estudo realizada hoje à estação de Bragança.


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 19:36)

Uma outra perspectiva desta estação.


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

Em que zona de Bragança fica situada, Dan? (desculpa se essa informação já foi prestada noutro tópico)


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

Veterano disse:


> Em que zona de Bragança fica situada, Dan? (desculpa se essa informação já foi prestada noutro tópico)



Fica a leste do castelo.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

Dan disse:


> Uma outra perspectiva desta estação.



Foto espetacular


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

Um closer look à estação! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Z13 (19 Mar 2009 às 10:47)

Excelente tarde passaste com os teus alunos, Dan!!

Arranja lá uma visita guiada para a malta do MeteoPt!





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

Z13 disse:


> Excelente tarde passaste com os teus alunos, Dan!!
> 
> Arranja lá uma visita guiada para a malta do MeteoPt!
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z




Também se pode arranjar


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 10:50)

Z13 disse:


> Excelente tarde passaste com os teus alunos, Dan!!
> 
> Arranja lá uma visita guiada para a malta do MeteoPt!
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z



 Excelente ideia Z13, para completar o programa "de campo", introduzir uma componente científica


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2009 às 20:54)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos de uma visita de estudo realizada hoje à estação de Bragança.



Bem, nem a reconhecia. No dia em que a visitámos estavam tanto nevoeiro que toda essa paisagem envolvente nos passou ao lado. 

Uma visita a uma estação meteorológica.
Aquilo que falta nos programas das nossas escolas.


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

AnDré disse:


> Uma visita a uma estação meteorológica.
> Aquilo que falta nos programas das nossas escolas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

AnDré disse:


> Uma visita a uma estação meteorológica.
> Aquilo que falta nos programas das nossas escolas.



Vou pôr um pouco de água na fervura, e tu que sabes tão bem como gosto de o fazer... 

Penso que o interesse passa principalmente por nós e não vai ser um aluno do 7º ou do 8º ano que, por ser obrigado a ir visitar uma estação, vai começar a gostar de meteorologia.
Não vai, porque, em primeiro lugar,  aos 12 anos - de um modo geral - ainda não temos uma paixão suficientemente forte por alguma coisa ou um hobbie definido e, por isso, não desenvolvemos esse gosto e, em segundo lugar, não vai ser pelo cumprimento de visitas de estudo - principalmente para alunos muito novos - que eles vão prestar alguma atenção a questões mais científicas ou concretas.
É óbvio que há grandes excepções e não se perdia nada em fazer essas actividades e também é verdade que a escola tem em nós uma grande influência e não pretendo desencorajar ninguém, mas o sucesso dessas actividades depende do nosso nível de interesse e, obviamente, quando este é reduzido, podem levar-nos onde quiserem e até haver celebrações com fogo de artifício, que nem assim irão captar a nossa atenção.
Podia despertar um maior interesse, mas nos alunos mais velhos, como no ensino secundário, onde os alunos têm os seus interesses já definidos e sabem melhor (ou não, por vezes) o que querem fazer no presente ou no futuro; seguem as suas paixões.
Mas, paradoxo dos paradoxos, os alunos mais velhos e, precisamente por já terem a sua personalidade mais bem definida, assim como os seus gostos, tornam-se menos moldáveis e menos manipuláveis no sentido de serem motivados a gostar de qualquer coisa.
Numa palavra, tudo depende apenas e só das nossas ideias; se não tivermos capacidade para aceitar ou para nos interessarmos por aquilo que vem de fora, isso nunca acontecerá.

Que belo saco de víboras onde nos metemos...


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Que belo saco de víboras onde nos metemos...



 Mesmo sendo víboras, não deixam de ser belas... A juventude actual, solicitada por estímulos que não existiam em décadas anteriores (internet, jogos video, televisão multi-canal), necessita de um regresso às origens, à natureza, àquilo que é verdadeiro.

 Compete-nos a nós, pais, professores, encontrar motivação que os convença a também gostarem de compreender porque chove, porque neva, porque faz vento, a visita a uma estação meteorológica, bem conduzida, traduz na prática algo que os manuais nunca serão capazes de ensinar!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 23:50)

Veterano disse:


> Mesmo sendo víboras, não deixam de ser belas... A juventude actual, solicitada por estímulos que não existiam em décadas anteriores (internet, jogos video, televisão multi-canal), necessita de um regresso às origens, à natureza, àquilo que é verdadeiro.
> 
> Compete-nos a nós, pais, professores, encontrar motivação que os convença a também gostarem de compreender porque chove, porque neva, porque faz vento, a visita a uma estação meteorológica, bem conduzida, traduz na prática algo que os manuais nunca serão capazes de ensinar!



É bem verdade, mas isto são opiniões nossas e não passam disso mesmo, pois são (quase) indiscutíveis e acabaríamos por nunca sair daqui. 

Mas admito que sim, também passa muito por aí, a motivação, a palavra-chave, depende sempre e principalmente de nós.


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É bem verdade, mas isto são opiniões nossas e não passam disso mesmo, pois são (quase) indiscutíveis e acabaríamos por nunca sair daqui.
> 
> Mas admito que sim, também passa muito por aí, a motivação, a palavra-chave, depende sempre e principalmente de nós.



  Não podemos é desistir, as sociedades que colapsaram, que se renderam a um pseudo-líder, foram o resultado do conformismo das suas populações...


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2009 às 00:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Vou pôr um pouco de água na fervura, e tu que sabes tão bem como gosto de o fazer...
> 
> Penso que o interesse passa principalmente por nós e não vai ser um aluno do 7º ou do 8º ano que, por ser obrigado a ir visitar uma estação, vai começar a gostar de meteorologia.



 Sei bem amigo Daniel!

O que eu quis dizer com aquilo, é que falta a componente prática.
Em geografia aprendemos os tipos de clima, as noções gerais de frentes frias e quentes, a distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano, a variabilidade da temperatura anual para um dado local consoante o clima, etc. Tudo teórico.

Mas para um jovem de 13-15 anos, e no contexto da meteorologia, aquilo que mais lhe interessa, será provavelmente ver como na realidade pode medir essas temperaturas, a precipitação. Ver que as coisas vão um pouco além de um termómetro de mercúrio, e instrumentos que medem humidade e precipitação (a esmagadora maioria não sabe o nome). 
Talvez in loccus o entusiasmo cresça, e a aprendizagem, nem que seja em cultura geral, também.


Por exemplo, e pegando em físico-química. Do básico, não é da matéria que me recordo, mas das experiências que fizemos nos laboratórios. Cientistas de palmo e meio, muitos completamente desinteressados e que estão hoje ligados às letras. Mas também eles recordam as tardes de tubos de ensaio na mão. Ou a experiência em que calculámos os quilates da aliança do professor, que afinal não eram 24 como ele pensava.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

Algumas fotos do dia 18-01-2009!


Plano Geral da Estação:







O Edifício:






O sensor de precipitação:






O Piranómetro:






O abrigo de Stevenson:






Placa Informativa:


----------



## Brigantia (16 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

Boas, não sei se já existia esta informação no fórum mas aqui fica.

A Davis do IPB está finalmente online

Ainda está em fase de testes.

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, não sei se já existia esta informação no fórum mas aqui fica.
> 
> A Davis do IPB está finalmente online
> 
> ...



Excelente noticia! 

Sabes se há perspectivas de disponibilizar on-line as informações das restantes estações do IPB espalhadas pela região?


----------



## Brigantia (23 Fev 2010 às 21:47)

AnDré disse:


> Excelente noticia!
> 
> Sabes se há perspectivas de disponibilizar on-line as informações das restantes estações do IPB espalhadas pela região?



Não sei, mas posso tentar saber. Claro que isso seria óptimo mas uma já não é mau


----------

